# LED for 10g medium light?



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I wanted to buy a finnex fugeray but there are non in 20" and I believe planted+ and Ray 2 are too strong for a 10"-12" depth and still be medium light... any suggestions for lights? 
I currently am running 1 marine land double bright 24" its barely medium light. Space isn't big enough for cfl (on a bookshelf) or I'd do that as its worked great on other tanks.. so looking for an LED option in medium light range.. input welcome!!

edit: yes I looked at the par thread linked i the sticky.. LEDs in there are high light at my depth


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

You can get a planted+ and raise it a few inches to get medium light. That way if you want to do higher PAR you can simply lower the lights. 

It will be better in the long run if you get a stronger light now raising it above the tank than getting a weaker light then end up wanting to get a higher PAR since it will require you a 2nd fixture to do that if you started with a weaker light.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I can't find par values on finnex planted + for 12-15" range, only this video (2:20 in for planted +)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD7QaRzf1Qw
which shows at 24" height its at 65 par.. from this: thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368


> Low light - 15-30 micromols of PAR - CO2 is not needed, but is helpful to the plants
> Medium light - 35-50 micromols of PAR - CO2 may be needed to avoid too many nuisance algae problems
> High light - more than 50 micromols of PAR - pressurized CO2 is essential to avoid major algae problems


I'd assume thats high light? or am I incorrect and should be following par readings according to this post instead?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85667&page=2









*
Would really love some more par info on the planted +*


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Whomever decided those levels on that second chart seems to be way off from other charts that I've seen. I'd go/w that first one even though I tend to think the high might
be better starting out at 65 PAR. I have a fixture that the thread which that chart came from and it says the fixture has 100 PAR at the distance which I use it. But I only am
using one bulb in it intsead of the two that give the 100PAR.
I have never cleaned the glass of algae once I took out that second bulb and only use Excel.
Now...the reason that you can't find PAR on the Planted+ is that conventional PAR meters don't read red light well.
The Fugeray was redone with some white taken out and replaced by red bulbs and that IS the Planted+. So lots of people just use the Fugeray chart and add 20% because
all of that energy from those red bulbs is used by the plants.
The RAYII is likely 3 times stronger than needed and the Planted+ was said by one member who has it on a 75g tank(20" tall) that you will need injected CO2 @ lower than 20" with that fixture.
Don't know if your willing to go there but I think that by looking at the chart supplied by the manufacturer on the Stingray that if you used two of them it would give you about 50 PAR @ 12".
If you are a "DIY" person you could always put a dimmer into the line on the Planted+.
I have finally gotten what I believe to be med light in my 10g tank by using one bulb in a T5 HO fixture. Horticulture sites and Amazon garden section sell one bulb T5HO fixtures if your interested. Listed as "Sunblaster" and also "Sunblase"(two different fixtures) there both in the $45 category.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Raymond S. said:


> Whomever decided those levels on that second chart seems to be way off from other charts that I've seen. I'd go/w that first one even though I tend to think the high might
> be better starting out at 65 PAR. I have a fixture that the thread which that chart came from and it says the fixture has 100 PAR at the distance which I use it. But I only am
> using one bulb in it intsead of the two that give the 100PAR.
> I have never cleaned the glass of algae once I took out that second bulb and only use Excel.
> ...


Thank you for the input I have a 2 bulb t5 on my 55g riparium (4') .. didn't even think about getting a 2' t5 will go look up par info on that.
I'd like medium light but not high light, don't know that I'm ready to do co2.. besides the tank runs on a sponge filter so not the best for circulating co2 around evenly, guessing I would need 1 or 2 nano power heads if I tried co2 in there... it just starts getting pricy quick... going high light


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't want fast growth. Just healthy looking plants. Med is fine for me.
I would expect that any PAR listing would not be on those single bulb horticulture fixtures.
But at the same time I'd also expect them to be high for one bulb output. The both have great looking reflectors. High as in you may need to raise them just a bit up from the top of the tank to be in the med range.
Amazon.com : Sunblaster 904296 NanoTech T5 High Output Fixture Reflector Combo, 2-Feet : Plant Growing Lamps : Patio, Lawn & Garden

That's one of them. No made for tanks so you need to figure out hanging it.
Also part number 960345 on e-bay.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*edit: I pmed Hoppy a little bit ago (didn't except such a fast reply!) they said 2x same light =2x the par so yay I'm sticking t 2x 24" marineland double brights!

Thank you again for your time and input!!!
I'm off try try to hunt down the missing legs for the LED or ask my handy hubby to DIY some new ones ^^*





Raymond S. said:


> I don't want fast growth. Just healthy looking plants. Med is fine for me.
> I would expect that any PAR listing would not be on those single bulb horticulture fixtures.
> But at the same time I'd also expect them to be high for one bulb output. The both have great looking reflectors. High as in you may need to raise them just a bit up from the top of the tank to be in the med range.
> Amazon.com : Sunblaster 904296 NanoTech T5 High Output Fixture Reflector Combo, 2-Feet : Plant Growing Lamps : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> ...


Due to space constraints (bookshelf) I can only raise lights to about 14"-15" above substrate


would the info on this thread be applicable to the light you linked?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=105774





















*Other option:*
so according to this:


at 12" would this 2 bulb t5 be medium light? or am I just misunderstanding this..
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia...scent-Grow-Light-GRW-2-14-CSW-CO-M4/202745704

I have a hard time warpping my ehad around this stuff...


*3rd option:
*http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368


> Low light - 15-30 micromols of PAR -
> Medium light - 35-50 micromols of PAR


*









would 2x 24" marineland double brights = 2x the par reading (next to eachother no space between them) or do 2x the light not equal 2x the par?
I ask as I have a second doublebright in storage (need to find its legs). If it is 2x the par then I can set them at about 14"above the substrate and be near the higher end of medium instead of just barely in it.
*


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> *edit: I pmed Hoppy a little bit ago (didn't except such a fast reply!) they said 2x same light =2x the par so yay I'm sticking t 2x 24" marineland double brights!
> *


Yes, going with 2 lights = double PAR is close enough for most purposes...

In theory that's only perfectly true if the lights were actually occupying the same space, and shining from the same point-of-origin...

If you space the lights out from each other, technically you'll end up with more area covered, and lower than double par.

However, unless you've got unusual circumstances like:
- a tank that is wide front-to-back and short bottom-to-top (ie: 30 breeder)
- your lights are highly focused into a narrow beam 

Your lights are going to end up close enough together that "double" is close enough.. Certainly marineland double-brights (wide angle) on a 10 gallon (10" front-to-back) are going to work that way...

Side note: My Finnex stingray gets 38-40 PAR on my 10 gallon (without lid) and 35 with lid... this is the lower-end of medium, but might be usable as well... either on its own or in conjuction with the double-bright.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7730977&postcount=14


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

mattinmd said:


> Yes, going with 2 lights = double PAR is close enough for most purposes...
> 
> In theory that's only perfectly true if the lights were actually occupying the same space, and shining from the same point-of-origin...
> 
> ...


Ah thank you for mentioning lid. I have a clear DIY polycarbonate lid (does not bow like thin acrylic will) but it gets some condensation so I may lower lights to 12" instead of 14".
I had not found par data on the stingray before (seen for fugeray and ray 2 though). May consider asking for that as a holiday present ^^


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

update: well seems even with 2x 24" marineland double brights slaps right on top of the tank (with lexan diy hood) I'm still getting cabomba shedding its lower leaves so I suspect my lighting is still to weak :/ going to look into other lights again.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Cabomba caroliniana? Isn't that a plant that pretty much requires high-tech conditions?


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> I wanted to buy a finnex fugeray but there are non in 20" and I believe planted+ and Ray 2 are too strong for a 10"-12" depth and still be medium light... any suggestions for lights?
> I currently am running 1 marine land double bright 24" its barely medium light. Space isn't big enough for cfl (on a bookshelf) or I'd do that as its worked great on other tanks.. so looking for an LED option in medium light range.. input welcome!!
> 
> edit: yes I looked at the par thread linked i the sticky.. LEDs in there are high light at my depth


The Fugeray Original has a 20" on their site...maybe I'm missing something. 








Are you looking for a Ray2? Those don't come in a 20", but the 18" would fit if you made some wire feet for it. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=478617


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

I like the Current Planted +...a few options for lower light, like one of the "cloud cover" options...

http://www.guitarfish.org/2013/05/30/satellite-freshwater-led-review-part-2-par-readings


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

Why not the Stingray?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

grizzly_a said:


> The Fugeray Original has a 20" on their site...maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd probably grab the 24" instead of 18" the finnex site sells whole sale not to the individual end user (so to stores not to me.. unless i want to buy in bulk-no thanks). I tried making an account to see rates but to make an account requires a business certificate and listing # of employees etc
http://www.finnex.net/index.php/customer/account/create/

Finnex ray 2 par info suggest its too strong for medium light though I admittedly don't know how much par is reduced by a lid (clear polycarbonate it gets condensation).. I'm correct in assuming 74 par is high light? This tank is not conducive for co2 as its a sponge filter run tank



















mattinmd said:


> Cabomba caroliniana? Isn't that a plant that pretty much requires high-tech conditions?


Yes that one. I usually check sevearl sites to figure out lighting needs, all of them said 'medium/moderate' for cabomba
http://tropica.com/en/plants/plantdetails/Cabombacaroliniana(015BDT)/4431
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+796&pcatid=796
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myPlants.php?do=view&p=43&n=Carolina_Fanwort_Cabomba_caroliniana




ebrammer252 said:


> Why not the Stingray?


According to another poster in this thread, mattinmd, I would only be getting low light with the stingray at 35-40 par, not really any better than the marineland double brights I have.



edit: why does amazon charge less for finnex planted + than the fugeray 2?


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

At least one of those links, liveaquaria suggests:

"Leaves dropping from the plant are usually a sign of poor water conditions or CO2 deficiency. "

I'll admit I've not tried growing this plant though.




> edit: why does amazon charge less for finnex planted + than the fugeray 2?


The Ray2 is a more expensive light with higher output than the planted+, except in the 30" version (in which case the Ray2 30" is really a 24" light). 

It's not just amazon that charges more... Aquavibrant, Finnex's own company store, charges more for the Ray2 as well.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

mattinmd said:


> At least one of those links, liveaquaria suggests:
> 
> *"Leaves dropping from the plant are usually a sign of poor water conditions or CO2 deficiency. "*
> 
> ...


I did not see that >.< Well i dose 2x excel each day but no co2 and I have been cycling but the cycle just finished a few days ago (nitrites is hanging around 20ppm)
Well that sucks I really liked cabomba but might have to toss it :/


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

You might want to ask around the plant forum and see if there's any tips for trying to grow cabomba in low-tech.. there's probably someone out there who has done it..

This might lead you back to lighting... but it might lead you other directions.


----------



## MEandYouPhoto (Jul 1, 2014)

I tried growing it as well and it just melted away in very short order. This was before I had CO2 and I was using the Current USA Satellite Planted Plus which in my setup with only giving me the low end of the medium light range. I was also dosing Excel. I don't know however if the plant is sensitive to Excel.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

mattinmd said:


> You might want to ask around the plant forum and see if there's any tips for trying to grow cabomba in low-tech.. there's probably someone out there who has done it..
> 
> This might lead you back to lighting... but it might lead you other directions.





MEandYouPhoto said:


> I tried growing it as well and it just melted away in very short order. This was before I had CO2 and I was using the Current USA Satellite Planted Plus which in my setup with only giving me the low end of the medium light range. I was also dosing Excel. I don't know however if the plant is sensitive to Excel.




Thank you both for the input I've had the stuff for about 2 weeks before noticing any real shedding. I also dose excel (2x dose so 2ml in a 10g). We'll see what happens will post a thread in the plant subforum tomorrow about cabomba.

As for lighting I splurged at a pet-store today (and quickly regretted it) on a Current Planted + 44" LED light strip with "adhesive backing" that was non existent and rubber/silicone clips/braces so pretty useless to try to mount/slap onto anything =.=


----------

